

WebGL presentation in WebGL - jayeshsalvi
http://fhtr.org/

======
Groxx
Most useful thing I got out of that:

<http://www.iquilezles.org/apps/shadertoy/>

Kinda fun. Though I'm getting a fair number of errors on the presets, only
about 2/3 of them work properly.

edit: tried in Webkit + WebGL: nice whale. Is it really 80k triangles? Gotta
love the render speed :)

Definitely more interesting in a WebGL browser, but could really have used
more fun with that cube. It just seems... random. Like there wasn't enough
_3D™_ or something.

~~~
robin_reala
Older ATI card too? I’m getting problems with what looks like an nVidia
extension on a fair few of these demos.

~~~
Groxx
nVidia here, renders smooth as butter. Or other smooth things.

------
2rs1
Hmm.. In Chrome space means "move 80% of a slide down" and space means "back
to HN".

------
satori99
The title should be; A regular ol' HTML presentation about WebGL

~~~
guns
View it again in a WebGL enabled browser:

[http://www.khronos.org/webgl/wiki/Getting_a_WebGL_Implementa...](http://www.khronos.org/webgl/wiki/Getting_a_WebGL_Implementation)

~~~
johnmmix
Even using such a browser (Minefield 4.0b7), I get results that are best
described as mixed on my machines when I view the presentation:

\- MacBook running WinXP Pro via BootCamp - works fine

\- Dell Inspiron 1110 running Win7 Home Premium - falls back to HTML version
(gfx is Intel GMA 4500MHD, which claims to support OpenGL)

\- Fedora 11 machine with nVidia drivers - works, but I get <10fps (CPU is
Atom 330, gfx card is a PCI 8400GS)

\- Fedora 12 machine with nouveau driver (gfx card is an ancient FX5200) -
crashes browser

I'm sure I'm an atypical case, but are there any published stats on what
proportion of machines out there should run WebGL if they have a capable
browser?

~~~
Dylan16807
Apparently Minefield is set up to require recent drivers. I was getting
nothing on my laptop until I worked out that I had to go to intel's site, run
the driver installer, ignore its error message telling me to go to the laptop
manufacturer, and manually tell windows to use the driver now in my temp
folder.

